# gnome "Taskleiste " zeigt nicht alle laufendenAnwendungen an

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein amd64 System. Es läuft ein gnome 2.30.2. Leider werden in der Taskleiste nicht mehr alle Anwendungen angezeigt. Nur über den Fensterwähler kann ich zu einer verdeckten Anwendung auf dem Desktop switchen, wenn die Anwendung nicht in der Taskleiste dargestellt wird.

Wo setze ich an?

G. Roland

----------

## Finswimmer

Ohne, dass ich Gnome nutze, aber bei KDE gibt es die Möglichkeit die Auswahl der Fenster in der Taskleiste zu beschränken:

nur minimierte

nur die auf dem gleichen Desktop

etc.

----------

